# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## elly1964

Hallo allemaal, ik ben Elly, 49 jaar, werk parttime en heb veel hobbies.

Ben na jarenlange arm- en nekklachten geopereerd aan een dubbele nekhernia in februari 2009, waardoor in totaal 3 nekwervels aan elkaar zijn gezet dmv platen en schroeven. Sinds 3 jaar heb ik opnieuw dezelfde klachten en zit er een nieuwe nekhernia onder de al geopereerde niveau's. Pijnpoli wil me niet helpen omdat ik in Belgie geopereerd ben in 2009.

Heb inmiddels weer veel pijn en zoek naar mogelijkheden en tips voor verlichting. 

ps. opnieuw opereren zou heel gevaarlijk zijn door de eerdere operatie?!

----------

